# Travis Outlaw: Backboard Picture!!



## BrYaNBaIlEy06 (Jul 15, 2003)

Does anyone have a link to this picture, If so could you please post it on here? Thanks!!


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

I would love to see this also


----------



## BrYaNBaIlEy06 (Jul 15, 2003)

no one has this picture??


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

It was on Dunk Nation's website but I think they shut down.


----------



## BrYaNBaIlEy06 (Jul 15, 2003)

^^^yea, i remember seeing it on there a long time ago, jus havent seen it in a while!!


----------



## m_que01 (Jun 25, 2003)

Wasn't there a post of Travis Outlaw touching the backboard here a while back? If i could do a search i would... maybe someone can bring that picture back.


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

I have never seen the pic, but would love to. Anyone that finds it, POST HERE!!!


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

*i have it*

now let me find it ..
hang in there..i will start looking thru my computer.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

*here they are*

here you go


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

here is another


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: here they are*



> Originally posted by <b>jackiejackal</b>!
> here you go


Those are some big hops 

I'd like to see Outlaw and Bender have a jumping comp...:yes:


----------



## Jay-Ballin (Jul 18, 2003)

Marcus Haislip has some mad hops.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jay-Ballin</b>!
> Marcus Haislip has some mad hops.


As does Rob Widmer...

barfo


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Very nice picture :yes:


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

Pretty impressive, but LeBron jumps higher.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

*ohhh*

Now we feel deflated.:no:


----------



## The Enigma (May 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jay-Ballin</b>!
> Marcus Haislip has some mad hops.


He also bench presses 405 pounds.


----------



## The Enigma (May 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Like A Breath</b>!
> Pretty impressive, but LeBron jumps higher.


I very mush doubt it.
Not off of a two foot plant anyway.

LaBron is a far superior dunker and leaper on the run (off of one leg).

LaBron = better dunker (by far)
Outlaw = higher vertical


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Enigma</b>!
> 
> 
> He also bench presses 405 pounds.


Hmm...Hasilip seems like the typical workout warrior. Can jump a mile high and bench a lot, but he played horrible. He even stunk against summer league opponents...he really needs to develop his game...:nonono:


----------



## The Enigma (May 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Scinos</b>!
> 
> 
> Hmm...Hasilip seems like the typical workout warrior. Can jump a mile high and bench a lot, but he played horrible. He even stunk against summer league opponents...he really needs to develop his game...:nonono:


I could not agree with you more.


----------



## BrYaNBaIlEy06 (Jul 15, 2003)

Also, you have to remember, this is a Still, that means the picture could have been taken on the way up or on the way down or right on time, we just cant tell, but, i was able to meet him before he went to the NBA, he came to the YMCA down in Columbus, and he touched right near the top of the backboard for me, he really does have mad hops and a whole lot of potential!!


----------



## Paxil (Jan 1, 2003)

Barfo, that was classic!


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

I can see Walton now in the future saying throw it down Outlaw throw it down


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

> I can see Walton now in the future saying throw it down Outlaw throw it down


I LOVE it lol :laugh:


----------



## BrYaNBaIlEy06 (Jul 15, 2003)

^^haha


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

Ya, only instead of saying "Throw it down big man.......throw it down" Walton will be saying "Throw it down skinny man.....throw it down"


----------



## MixMatched (May 1, 2003)

I saw Outlaw today and he looks like he has grown some over the summer!


----------



## infame33 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Travis Outlaw*

Here is another one


----------



## :rocket: (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Re: here they are*



> Originally posted by <b>Scinos</b>!
> 
> 
> Those are some big hops
> ...


outlow is an exceptional athlete but i dont think his hops is anywhere on stro-bender-chandler-amare-bron level though
bender will win easily in a jump comp with him
:evil:


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

Great pics guys!

Crazy hops!!!


----------

